# Hey....Any of YOU Surfers/Paddleboard/Kayak Having Problems " Exercising " in The Beautiful SoCal Locations ...?



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

*This is beyond Idiocy what I read...( If it's actually TRUE ! )*
*
There is absolutely NO WAY a Surfer/Paddleboard/Kayak is going to be :
A.  Going to go out and surf/paddleboard/kayak with actual COVID-19 symptoms...These are strenuous sports.
B. They pose absolutely NO HARM to anyone if they " Keep " a distance...PERIOD ! 
( Which is ludicrous, when do you see these individuals " huddled " together....NEVER.
C. These actions against surfing/paddleboarding/kayaking are PURE State Government Control...PERIOD !

*
*ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT !*
*IT'S TIME THIS NONSENSE IS EXPOSED !!!!!*


*TOO FAR?? Man Arrested for Paddleboarding in*
* Malibu BY HIMSELF — Facing Up to Six Months in Jail!*

By Cassandra Fairbanks
Published April 3, 2020 at 11:34am







Local authorities claim that he was violating social distancing rules, despite being all alone.

In a Facebook post about the incident, the Lost Hills Sheriff’s Station said that “deputies were
 flagged down by lifeguards regarding a male adult in the water, disobeying lifeguard orders
 to exit the water.”

The post continued on to claim that the man “remained in the water paddle boarding for 
approximately 30-40 minutes. LASD boat was brought in from Marina Del Rey Station, 
once the Sheriff’s boat arrived on scene, the suspect complied and swam to shore.”









*Believe me...I respect the Law !*
*But this crap is just Waaaaaaaay beyond Law..It's " CONTROL "....!
This is just like the 1 year old's Birthday Party in LA City proper last Sun...
It was ALL about ..." CONTROL ".! 

The Governor/Mayors of just this State are in for a Very Rude awakening 
when the Public become fully AWARE of the TRUTH !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

*" SOCIAL DISTANCING RULES "*
*
THINK ABOUT THAT...!
*
*IN THE OPEN OCEAN WITH NO ONE AROUND !!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" SOCIAL DISTANCING RULES "*
> 
> *THINK ABOUT THAT...!*
> 
> *IN THE OPEN OCEAN WITH NO ONE AROUND !!!!*


You of all people should understand the sheep mentality. Hey he's doing it! Wake up nono, how many have to die?


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You of all people should understand the sheep mentality. Hey he's doing it! Wake up nono, how many have to die?




*Oh my....your sheepish response is Bhhhhaaad.*
*
It's a WAR isn't it !
Isn't THAT the DEMOCRATIC talking point....
MSM media " Body Count "....*
*Let me know when it reaches the yearly Flu count...

By the way ......what is Chris Cuomo coming down off of.....hmmmm.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh my....your sheepish response is Bhhhhaaad.*
> 
> *It's a WAR isn't it !
> Isn't THAT the DEMOCRATIC talking point....
> ...


The war is against stupidity and you are their poster boy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The war is against stupidity and you are their poster boy.


*I'm sorry you feel that way....
Your problem is I've been 100 % correct....*


----------

